# P99 trigger



## DrCelica (May 31, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a P22 and love the trigger and the ergonomics so I'm interested in getting a P99 compact AS. From what I understand, the AS can be shot in DA/SA just like the P22. So does the P99 AS trigger feel just like the P22? I would love to rent one but none are available for rent in Memphis.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I wouldn't say the triggers are exactly the same, but they are similar. The DA/SA trigger is basically the same (other than the Anti-Stress mode of the 99).

The guns overall are also similar. The main differences - other than the calibers - are the P22 has a safety while the 99 has a decocker, and the P22 has an external hammer while the 99 is hammerless.


----------

